# Struts iterator index JS-Funktion übergeben??



## 7bkahnt (16. Aug 2010)

Hallo,
es wär ideal, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.
Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich lasse mittels Struts einen Iterator über eine Liste laufen.


```
<s:iterator value="ansprList" status="postbuchStatus">
....
<input type="image" src="../bilder/okaybutton.jpg" ..onclick="return Auswahlanlage(%{postbuchStatus.index});" ....>
....
</s:iterator>
```

Mittels 
	
	
	
	





```
<s:property value="%{postbuchStatus.index}"/>
```
bekomme ich den jeweiligen index vom Iterator angezeigt, nur brauche ich genau diesen in einer JS-Funktion.
Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich den darein bekomme? Denn mittels des oben gezeigten Beispiels funktioniert es leider nicht.
Wär genial, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Grüsse


----------



## gman (16. Aug 2010)

Hi,

probier doch mal sowas wie:


```
<s:iterator value="ansprList" status="postbuchStatus">
....
<s:set name="pSindex" value=%{postbuchStatus.index}""/>

<input type="image" src="../bilder/okaybutton.jpg" ..onclick="return Auswahlanlage(<s:property value="pSindex"/>);" ....>
....
</s:iterator>
```

Auf jeden Fall wird dir Javascript nicht den %{}-Teil auswerten, dass musst du mit struts-Tags
(wie halt <sroperty/>) machen.


----------



## 7bkahnt (17. Aug 2010)

Das mit psIndex hat nicht so recht geklappt, weil es ein Parse-Problem von Integer zu String gibt, wenn ich der JS-Funktion den psIndex übergebe.
Du hast mich aber auf die Idee gebracht es einfach direkt zu übergeben. Eigentlich ist das ja dasselbe mit dem Parsen. Aber das funktioniert super^^ 


```
<input type="image" src="../bilder/okaybutton.jpg" title="Ansprechpartner übernehmen" onclick="return Auswahlanlage(<s:property value="#postbuchStatus.index"/>);" style="height:25px; width:25px;" class="buttons"/>
```

Danke dir ;-)


----------

